# imapsync memory



## rootbert (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi,
I just wanted to migrate a mailbox with imapsync. I was using one of our idle servers (4-core with 32GB RAM) ... only running postfix, ssh, ntpd on that machine. However, the imapsync job was killed because it tried to get all the memory. Had to use a Linux server where it stays at around 300MB.
Does anyone else experience this, or better: how to circumvent this problem? imapsync is a nice tool, however, in FreeBSD its flawed (using pkg)


----------

